

Google+ stream on Facebook feed - tejask

I was thinking of ways to display G+ stream on your facebook wall for fun. One way is to auto-forward all emails from gmail to your facebook email. However, facebook APIs don't seem to support IMAP/POP. Any other ways of reading facebook emails (with authentication) within a facebook app?
======
ra_one
here [http://www.triple9.co.vu/2011/07/how-to-post-from-google-
to-...](http://www.triple9.co.vu/2011/07/how-to-post-from-google-to-
facebook.html)

